
New Therapy Inhibit Neuro-Inflammation and Reverse Multiple Sclerosis in Mice - salvadornav
http://www.cell.com/molecular-therapy-family/molecular-therapy/fulltext/S1525-0016(17)30413-6
======
salvadornav
OT: "Gene Therapy-Induced Antigen-Specific Tregs Inhibit Neuro-inflammation
and Reverse Disease in a Mouse Model of Multiple Sclerosis"

